# Sexy Undies - Need Help from Women



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

A bit of bg quick. My STBX and I are in the process of divorce. We live in our marital home and will til it sells. Considering the situation we get along as well as can be expected. The mediator told us she hasn't seen a divorcing couple acting this amicable in a while. 

My STBX told me that women wear sexy underwear to make themselves feel good. However, when she goes out with her new BF all she wears is sexy underwear. I know they've been intimate. I say it's for her man. I want women's perspective. Who's right? Or are we both right?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do it for me cause I feel sexier.

I do it for my husband because it drives him crazy


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know about other women, but I wear whatever underwear I feel like wearing because I feel like wearing it.

I have every type of underwear from granny panties to g-strings ruffles, lace, little kid cartoons you name it I own a pair.

Unless I have a pair of pants or skirt that would show underwear lines and am for some reason really caring about such things that day there is no specific reason whatsoever for the pair of underwear I select; except that those are the pair that made me happy to look at that morning.

I do however think its unhealthy for you two to be living together and her to be dating, it doesn't matter what she does at that point its going to trigger a jealous angry reaction from you..and justifiably so. She may even do it because she knows it bothers you.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

As a betrayed husband... I know that before I found the photographic evidence of her affair, I noticed she had several new pieces of very sexy underwear, and I had a lot of anticipation of seeing her in them, but it never happened. The only time I saw them was when I was doing her laundry after a GNO... and also her "weekend alone" trip. In the dirty underwear was enough DNA evidence, I'm certain now, to convict her of being with an OM.

I think everybody loves new undies... when they are really lacy and sexy it is for their partner, whichever one that may be.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

In defense of buying new undies...when my husband left, I bought a TON of new sexy things  In fact, I show all the signs of cheating LOLLL new clothes, new hair cut, new undies...


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I voted for my man. If left to my own devices I go for comfy/cute not sexy. Sexy is solely for the benefit of my husband.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> I do however think its unhealthy for you two to be living together and her to be dating, it doesn't matter what she does at that point its going to trigger a jealous angry reaction from you..and justifiably so. She may even do it because she knows it bothers you.


We are only living together because we can't afford our mortgage and an apartment together. Our house is on the market. We can't move til it's sold. 

We are divorcing because of her EA, this guy is the OM from the EA. I am "dating" a woman, but it's mostly a FWB situation. I am not ready for a serious relationship and won't be for some time. 

I don't care if she has these sexy undies, my FWB does too for me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She prob wears it for both. I instantly feel sexier if I wear pretty or sexy underwear. I love a nice panty and bra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I instantly feel sexier if I wear pretty or sexy underwear. I love a nice panty and bra.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Same here. I just wear them for me. If I weren't married, I'd still be wearing the sexy ones


----------



## utterlylost (Aug 12, 2011)

I totally do it for me. When I feel like I need confidence for the day, I'll wear sexy undies and it helps make me feel like I can tackle anything.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Wow. Those are interesting responses, and I thank you for them. It helps me understand. I get new clothes but they don't give me extra confidence. I am confident, at least more than most of my guy friends. I just guess I have a hard time grasping why people need new clothes or sexy undies, in a woman's case, to feel good. I mean no offense with that statement, I just have a hard time fathoming it.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

It's not the clothes, per say, it's that when you look good you feel good, period.

I feel the sexiest when I take the time to dress myself like my own personal doll. It's almost like I get into costume or into character. I don't act different as far as my personality, but there is something about vinyl skirts, boots, and dark make up that will shoot my confidence through the roof, even if I am wearing the muppets on my underwear


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> It's not the clothes, per say, it's that when you look good you feel good, period.


I totally agree with this. I can be in a crappy mood and as soon as I go make myself look good my mood instantly lifts as if by magic. Works everytime.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Exactly. When you look good...you feel good. Also the thing about it for me is say I'm getting ready for work and I put on nice panties and a ba bra... I sorta smile a lil bit knowing. I've got. This cute get up underneath my skirt or slacks. It makes me feel really feminine and sensual. Its nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Exactly. When you look good...you feel good. Also the thing about it for me is say I'm getting ready for work and I put on nice panties and a ba bra... I sorta smile a lil bit knowing. I've got. This cute get up underneath my skirt or slacks. It makes me feel really feminine and sensual. Its nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yyyyep. I can throw on jeans and a tee shirt, but if I've got something sexy underneath, I still feel like a million bucks. Lovely


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Yyyyep. I can throw on jeans and a tee shirt, but if I've got something sexy underneath, I still feel like a million bucks. Lovely


See I do this with costume jewelry and shoes. A bold necklace, earrings and some wedges make my jeans and t-shirt look like a million bucks.

My best friend sells jewelry. She's taught me how to do this. Amazing the transformation with the right accessories. No more frumpy mom for me. LOL!!


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

I wear the sexy stuff for my husband. I wear the pretty stuff for me. It feels nice under my boring scrubs I wear for work.

I think women enjoy nice undies because it's one of the ways we pamper ourselves. Along with hair appointments and mani/pedis, a trip to Vickie's is a nice treat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LuvMyH said:


> I think women enjoy nice undies because it's one of the ways we pamper ourselves. Along with hair appointments and mani/pedis, a trip to Vickie's is a nice treat.


Exactly!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

LuvMyH said:


> I wear the sexy stuff for my husband. I wear the pretty stuff for me. It feels nice under my boring scrubs I wear for work.
> 
> I think women enjoy nice undies because it's one of the ways we pamper ourselves. Along with hair appointments and mani/pedis, a trip to Vickie's is a nice treat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just figure she has as many moods as I have, so she deserves some options 

course, I also give personality to way too many body parts and inanimate objects


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Now this makes more sense for me. 

The reason I also bring this up is because my STBX said that she didn't buy any new sexy underwear because I wouldn't let her. While I never said anything like that, I would get mad when she'd wear a thong or something sexy and lacy, but we wouldn't have sex. I took it as she was wearing it for someone else. So I'd get mad and she stopped buying it altogether. 

Your responses help me understand. I thank you all.


----------

